# Quick and easy and fairly cheap pasta



## MartintheLondonCook (Jul 11, 2011)

Best quality sausages you can get, these are outdoor free range organic rare breed pigs, just simple sausages, cost about a 60% premium against the standard cheaper ones. 6 sausages, 6 cloves of garlic, 6 lugs of good olive oil and a handful of fresh basil. I pre cooked the sausages in an oven, sliced, added to pan with basil and garlic and then threw in the pasta and added grated hard cheese. Feeds 6 easily (1.5 packets of whole wheat spaghetti). Season to taste.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 11, 2011)

I just made something very similar to this using ricotta cheese and red peppers as well. Mine had quite a bit of red pepper in it also.. mmm


----------

